# Small Diameter Tubing Question



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

What is the smallest diameter tubing you folks have seen. I want to do my ties with a black tube as it will look much nicer than rubber bands, I need 3/32nds or so OD. 1/8 is to big. The stuff Bill hays uses on some of his slings are perfect, he says it is 1/8th, but it seems smaller ?

Also does anyone use a constrictor knot when using rubber? It would be a nice clean tie. You would need to lube it so it would slip but it would make a nice tie.

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Just messured, the bill hayes are 1/8.. on my atleast.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I wanted to use it too. I cant find cheap stuff so i use rubber bands


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Woodie said:


> I wanted to use it too. I cant find cheap stuff so i use rubber bands


Got ya, I'm looking now.

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> Woodie said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to use it too. I cant find cheap stuff so i use rubber bands
> ...


I find them too expensive to use as ties... maybe hays got someone that supplies his with those..


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just bought some woman's hair bands, they are wrapped in black nylon and are long enough for a double constrictor knot for pseudo tubes. I love the way cuffs look, but they are a MAJOR pain when trying to get the tubes to lay evenly, Wrapping is much easier as you can make adjustments before your cinch things down. These bands are fairly thick so there is a lot of surface area on the tubes which is a real good thing.

I will try these out tomorrow as I'm redoing my pseudo 5/16od tubes on my Wrist Master Safari. I REALLY hope these hold up !

wll


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

McMaster Carr has a black solid rubber cord that is 97% latex rubber...I believe the smallest size is about 1/16 inch (?)...not sure...Phil


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

what about a heat shrink tube or tiny o ring?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Something0riginal said:


> what about a heat shrink tube or tiny o ring?


shrink tubing may be to hard, "0" Ring ... interesting thought ?

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

AZshooter said:


> McMaster Carr has a black solid rubber cord that is 97% latex rubber...I believe the smallest size is about 1/16 inch (?)...not sure...Phil


I'll check them out ?

wll


----------

